# Wasserzeichen in Graphiken



## jemand anders (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

als ich noch mit Windows gearbeitet habe, hatte ich recht komfortables Wasserzeichenprogramm installiert, wo man direkt sehen konnte, was passiert.
Gibt es Vergleichbares für Linux? Ich finde leider nur Konsolenprogramme wie composite, die offenbar alle auf imagemagick zurückgreifen.

Grüße

PS: Wow! Markieren als Erledigt ist jetzt sichtbar! Sollte es nicht auch eine Option "Titel bearbeiten" geben?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,
Geh mal auf die Themenoptionen und dort dann Thema bearbeiten. Da kannst du den Titel bearbeiten.

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem, schonmal Phatch angeschaut?


----------



## jemand anders (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,

tja,  "Thema nicht weiter beobachten" ist im Moment wieder das Einzige, was ich sehe - ohne Optionen.

Phatch kenne ich nicht, es scheint aber wie imageMagick ein Konsolenprogramm zu sein, oder?

Ich teste gerade mal Darktable (https://www.google.de/search?q=linux+darktable+wasserzeichen)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,
Nein Phatch hat auch eine grafische Oberfläche.
Mit Nip2 gibt es auch eine grafische Oberfläche für Imagemagick.

Kann sein das die Themenoptionen nur für Moderatoren sichtbar sind.


----------

